# Avoid adrian flux.



## Alan16ac

So, my MX5 should be back on the road next month. So I started looking for insurance. Greenlight, who insure my Mini (excellent company btw) were £399, whilst Adrian Flux beat them at £355. However, the guy on the phone told me quotes are only valid that day, but if I took out the policy, I could cancel before the start date (31/03/15), and not pay anything. So I thought, well that's fair enough, what have I got to lose. So my documents arrive, and the amount of info they want on mods etc is mad, so much more difficult than Greenlight. So I thought, sod it. I'll just pay the extra with Greenlight, they're much easier to work with.
But no... I phone up today, and the lady tells me, as I'm cancelling before the policy starts, they won't charge me the full £60 cancellation fee, they'll just keep the £53.25 deposit. I DON'T BLOODY WELL THINK SO!
Not happy! And not letting it rest!

Terrible terrible service, won't even bother with you again.

I love how the new customers number is a free phone but existing is 0844. Nice Adrian Flux Nice....

Greenlight insurance has a landline, which won't cost you the earth, be you a new or existing customer.


----------



## pantypoos

I'd demand the refund based upon what the advisor told you, tell them to listen to the recording and sort it out or you'll be speaking to the FCA to find out what they think of the matter.

http://www.fca.org.uk/consumers/financial-services-products/insurance


----------



## Kimo

Green light wouldn't insure me however I'm insured with all mods declared and replaced like for like, that why they want the info, and they're half the price of any normal company

They're an awesome company until you try and cancel then they take a fee, just like every other company

Doesn't make them worse because they do the same thing as other companies :/


----------



## ncd

Kimo73 said:


> Doesn't make them worse because they do the same thing as other companies :/


It does when they tell the OP that he won't be charged anything if he decides to cancel within a certain time.


----------



## danwel

Alan16ac said:


> So, my MX5 should be back on the road next month. So I started looking for insurance. Greenlight, who insure my Mini (excellent company btw) were £399, whilst Adrian Flux beat them at £355. However, the guy on the phone told me quotes are only valid that day, but if I took out the policy, I could cancel before the start date (31/03/15), and not pay anything. So I thought, well that's fair enough, what have I got to lose. So my documents arrive, and the amount of info they want on mods etc is mad, so much more difficult than Greenlight. So I thought, sod it. I'll just pay the extra with Greenlight, they're much easier to work with.
> But no... I phone up today, and the lady tells me, as I'm cancelling before the policy starts, they won't charge me the full £60 cancellation fee, they'll just keep the £53.25 deposit. I DON'T BLOODY WELL THINK SO!
> Not happy! And not letting it rest!
> 
> Terrible terrible service, won't even bother with you again.
> 
> I love how the new customers number is a free phone but existing is 0844. Nice Adrian Flux Nice....
> 
> Greenlight insurance has a landline, which won't cost you the earth, be you a new or existing customer.


Been there done that. I wanted to,make changed BEFORE start date and it cost me same mate....ridiculous


----------



## suspal

Fat Greedy Cats that's what they are!


----------



## Mikej857

Trust me Greenlight are no different to any other insurance company, they may seem to be cheaper than everyone else but as I found cheapest isn't always best


----------



## Sicskate

I've been with flux for 7-8 years now, I've never had an issue. 

But then again I've never needed to change anything.


----------



## Alan16ac

Mikej857 said:


> Trust me Greenlight are no different to any other insurance company, they may seem to be cheaper than everyone else but as I found cheapest isn't always best


They're not the cheapest though. Just easy to work with in my experience.
And easy to cancel as I've cancelled with them before.



Kimo73 said:


> Green light wouldn't insure me however I'm insured with all mods declared and replaced like for like, that why they want the info, and they're half the price of any normal company
> 
> They're an awesome company until you try and cancel then they take a fee, just like every other company
> 
> Doesn't make them worse because they do the same thing as other companies :/


I was DIRECTLY told it wouldn't cost me anything. So they are in breach of what the informed me, the verbal contract I had when I purchased the insurance.

So yes, it does make them worse.

I'd expect a cancellation fee with any insurance as you say. But not when I was directly told otherwise. And before the policy started.


----------



## Alan16ac

Sicskate said:


> I've been with flux for 7-8 years now, I've never had an issue.
> 
> But then again I've never needed to change anything.


I think if you have never had to change or cancel then you won't have experienced this. I'm glad you've had a good experience though.

Just want to advise others of how they work.


----------



## Kerr

I'd never use Adrian Flux again. They once stung me for a change of policy mid term. The cost to change car was unjustifiable, but so were the cancellation fees. 

Worse still when someone gave me a minor rear ender in my old car, Adrian Flux tried to pressure me to make an injury claim, and even after I had to be forceful to say no to their repeated attempts to get me to, they sold my details to an accident claims specialist anyway. 

The claims company phoned me just a couple of days after the bump. They started the conversation just running through the accident and all my details which they already had. I had assumed it was Adrian Flux. 

Turns out Adrian Flux had forwarded all the details to this company and said I wanted to make a personal injury claim. 

I was harassed a lot over the next few years because of the accident. 

It did leave a sour taste and one I won't try again.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,
I'm sorry if you've been having problems with ourselves. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd happy to look into this matter for you.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## danwel

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry if you've been having problems with ourselves. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd happy to look into this matter for you.
> Regards,
> Dan.


Id bet it's not worth the PM as Adrian Flux will not refund the fees same as what happened to me BEFORE start date. I vowed never to use Adrian Flux again because of the complete rip off!


----------



## Kimo

Would it be free to cancel a policy with any othe company then?

I was under the impression you always pay an admin fee


----------



## Pignut71

Kerr said:


> Worse still when someone gave me a minor rear ender in my old car, Adrian Flux tried to pressure me to make an injury claim, and even after I had to be forceful to say no to their repeated attempts to get me to, they sold my details to an accident claims specialist anyway.
> 
> The claims company phoned me just a couple of days after the bump. They started the conversation just running through the accident and all my details which they already had. I had assumed it was Adrian Flux.
> 
> Turns out Adrian Flux had forwarded all the details to this company and said I wanted to make a personal injury claim.
> 
> I was harassed a lot over the next few years because of the accident.
> 
> It did leave a sour taste and one I won't try again.


Ditto!


----------



## Teddy

I recently called Flux to add some more modifications to my policy. What was slightly worrying was that they had no record of some pretty significant previous modifications. They took the extra money back then but seemed to take no notice of what I declared!!!

No prizes for guessing what happened when the latest paperwork came through - that's right, the same modifications were still missing from the paperwork!


----------



## davo3587

I guess Adrian flux and flux direct are part of the same company, I say this as I was about to start my insurance policy with flux direct on Friday and I'm so glad I looked at there reviews, horrific to say the least, glad I hadn't took it out also passed there reviews on to other people I know to make them aware. So I guess it's back to the drawing board and start trawling the insurance sites again.


----------



## SonicH1

You hear horror stoires/bad reviews about all insurance companies, it's down to personal experience. 

I personally don't have an issue with Adrian Flux and currently have two policies with them and only a slight hiccup bit that was sorted quickly.


----------



## R0B

My policy with Flux runs out in three weeks.

After a mid term car change and attempt at a general shafting financially when I wanted to cancel due to the ridiculous new amount it's safe to say I won't be renewing with them.


----------



## uruk hai

Insured with them now and have been for several years, always beat my cheepest renewel qoute so personally I can't fault them !


----------



## Kerr

SonicH1 said:


> You hear horror stoires/bad reviews about all insurance companies, it's down to personal experience.
> 
> I personally don't have an issue with Adrian Flux and currently have two policies with them and only a slight hiccup bit that was sorted quickly.


You do hear bad stories about a lot of things.

I think they've got more weight when it's people that are long established on a website giving genuine feedback and not unknown members signing up just to have a dig, or giving their biased opinion.


----------



## lisajmerrick

I've not renewed with them either as they want just short of a grand for my insurance. No thanks, shopped around and got it for just over 400. I changed my car mid way through my policy from a heavily modified 200bhp to a standard and 150bhp and they stung me for extra money too. It's a shame really cos I like using brokers but now they just put me right off.


----------



## Captain Duff

The issue here seems to be the admin charge for a cancellation. This is actually not unreasonable, and is clearly listed in the FAQ's - https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/faqs/ - although I accept that it should by the sounds of it have been explained better on the phone.

But I'm pretty sure just about all insurance companies/brokers will charge a cancellation admin fee. Just randomly looking around and Direct Line is exactly the same - http://faqs.directline.com/help/car-insurance/cancellation-procedure.

As for the people on here who accused Adrian Flux of being 'greedy' or 'rip-offs', well I have no connection at all with them (and have not had insurance with them), but get real, this is a business with costs and overheads including staff wages and bank charges to pay, so should they pay the cost when a customer cancels a policy?


----------



## Bungleaio

Flux were terrible the last time I used them for various reasons but they ended up sending me a letter and the included lots of documents for quite a few people in the rather large envelope.

I was with green light for quite a few years and went through fault and none fault accidents with them and they were great. I'll hopefully be back with them once I get something a bit more sporty soon.


----------



## turbosnoop

I switched from flux to Chris Knott and wow what a difference in the quality of the staff. I wanted to change my car with 6 wks left to run when I was with ad flux and the money they wanted was ridiculous. After a few years with ad flux I felt let down. The staff on the phone ranged from unhelpful to actually rude


----------



## danwel

turbosnoop said:


> I switched from flux to Chris Knott and wow what a difference in the quality of the staff. I wanted to change my car with 6 wks left to run when I was with ad flux and the money they wanted was ridiculous. After a few years with ad flux I felt let down. The staff on the phone ranged from unhelpful to actually rude


Both my cars are with Chris knot ans they're fantastic


----------



## Kimo

Just had my renewal through from AF, half the price of the next cheapest 

Can't complain I guess


----------



## danwel

Kimo said:


> Just had my renewal through from AF, half the price of the next cheapest
> 
> Can't complain I guess


One mans rubbish is another mans treasure lol:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

danwel said:


> One mans rubbish is another mans treasure lol:thumb:


Ain't it just

Green light and Brent acre don't wanna know which is annoying, there was one that did but quoted £900 with mods declared

Af all mods declared and replaced like for like and set vehicle value £440 and I'm gonna call about the forum discount so should be even cheaper still 

Annoys me that elephant quote £550 as standard and if I declare I've got a fmic rather than a side mount that they would void my insurance. Not sure why it being at the front not side makes a difference to them :lol:


----------



## danwel

Kimo said:


> Ain't it just
> 
> Green light and Brent acre don't wanna know which is annoying, there was one that did but quoted £900 with mods declared
> 
> Af all mods declared and replaced like for like and set vehicle value £440 and I'm gonna call about the forum discount so should be even cheaper still
> 
> Annoys me that elephant quote £550 as standard and if I declare I've got a fmic rather than a side mount that they would void my insurance. Not sure why it being at the front not side makes a difference to them :lol:


Used them before and AF quotes have been ok. But having to pay admin charges to change a START date was what did it for me and I vowed never to use them again.

Next renewal try Chris knot they will better it or like for like it plus their customer service is awesome


----------



## MDC250

danwel said:


> Next renewal try Chris knot they will better it or like for like it plus their customer service is awesome


+1 they've been getting my business for a good few years now.


----------



## Kimo

danwel said:


> Used them before and AF quotes have been ok. But having to pay admin charges to change a START date was what did it for me and I vowed never to use them again.
> 
> Next renewal try Chris knot they will better it or like for like it plus their customer service is awesome


Insurance is due in 2 weeks so I'll give them a try


----------



## danwel

Kimo said:


> Insurance is due in 2 weeks so I'll give them a try


Be sure to mention you're a member of the owners club as it brings a discount with it


----------

